# Introduction (maybe belated)



## 6rtury (May 26, 2018)

I have been registered for a few years, but have never posted. Don't remember if I ever introduced myself -- so here goes.
I have had Cornish Rex companions for the past 17 years. One, a female, passed suddenly at age 14 of liver cancer, and I lost my little boy this Oct. He had been diagnosed with CKD and IBD at age 12, when he had to have most of his teeth extracted (he really had bad teeth despite daily brushing). He did really well (with occasional crashes) on special foods and meds when needed. His quality of life was excellent until the last month, when he made it obvious that I needed to let him go. 
The house was so empty without my constant companion that I started looking again at C. Rex breeders, with an eye to reserving a kitten from a future litter. Long story short... A few weeks ago I adopted a 6-mo old male C. Rex who has settled in beautifully. Was a bit "mouthy" -- nipping my leg while I was dehydrating his food (he's on a freeze-dried raw food) -- but he quickly picked up on my reaction and now just rubs against my legs to show his impatience.
Also, love this new forum platform. Very user friendly and logical. Thanks to the Administrators.
6rtury


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome! Looking forward to pictures in Meet My Kitty.


----------



## 6rtury (May 26, 2018)

marie73 said:


> Welcome! Looking forward to pictures in Meet My Kitty.


Thanks, Marie73. Don't have a good pix of my new kitten yet, so posted one of my beloved Chagall who passed in Oct. The new kitten is named Leonhardt (using the German pronouncement of Lay-on-hart). He responds to "Leo" (Lay-o). Named for a g-g-uncle, whose avatar on his book plates was a Lion. (Does anyone these days know what a bookplate is?) This kitten is well-named. Absolutely fearless (except for the vacuum cleaner).
6rtury


----------

